# RetroFW v1.2 Pre patched & IPK Releases RS97 (updated daily)



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 7, 2019)

*





https://retromimi.com/collections/all?aff=5



Latest IPK Releases & RetroFW v1.2 pre patched updated*

*All RetroFW v1.2 Pre patched  just flash to internal sd card
https://rs97.bitgala.xyz/00. RS97-RS07 Firmwares/RetroFW v1.2/

All IPK Files Bitgala server 
https://rs97.bitgala.xyz/00. Ipk releases/*


1 uae4all.ipk 3 feb 2019
2 commander.ipk 3 feb 2019
3 glutexto.ipk 4 feb 2019
4 regba.ipk 10 feb 2019
5 picodrive.ipk 10 feb 2019
6 pcsx4all.ipk 10 feb 2019
7 ohboy.ipk 10 feb 2019
8 dingux-msx.ipk 10 feb 2019
9 dingux-2600.ipk 10 feb 2019
10 fba-a320.ipk 10 feb 2019
11 sms_sdl.ipk 10 feb 2019
12 gambatte-rs97.ipk 12 feb 2019
13 pocketsnes.ipk 13 feb 2019
14 gmenunx.ipk 13 feb 2019
15 fceux.ipk 14 feb 2019
16 dosbox.ipk 17 feb 2019
17 mrdrillux.ipk 18 feb 2019

Gameblabla repo

https://gameblabla.nl/files/ipk/rs97/

1 sms_sdl.ipk 7 feb 2019
2 quake.ipk 7 feb 2019
3 ganbare-natsuki-san.ipk 7 feb 2019
3 scummvm.ipk 10 feb 2019
5 pcsx4all.ipk 13 feb 2019
6 temper.ipk 16 feb 2019
7 quake2.ipk 17 feb 2019
8 cannonball.ipk 17 feb 2019
9 handy.ipk 18 feb 2019


https://discord.gg/FzCeqvt


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 19, 2019)

This is for all Retrogame RS97 users as it says in the title.


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 29, 2019)

Join our discord Channel

https://discord.me/retrogamehandhelds


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Apr 24, 2019)

Find all my websites now in one place here https://retrogamehandhelds.com/index.html


----------

